

North Korea Lands First Ever Man On The Sun, Confirms Central News Agency - kschua
http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/2014/01/21/north-korea-lands-first-ever-man-on-the-sun-confirms-central-news-agency/

======
dalke
An Irish satire site repurposing an old ethnic joke. Next we'll be reading
about subs with screen doors?

